# Dodge Dakota and Jeep YJ or TJ



## zBonneville (Jul 13, 2005)

Hey guys, Im new here and have one question.

Up until now i have lived out in the country and only plowed my neighbors drives (200'-350' average length) usually about 10-15 drives per storm. I used my old '96 chevy 1500 4x4 which i loved, but I no longer have it. I now live closer to the city in a sub division. some of the neighbors here have asked if I am going to plow here during the winter. 

Well, i've never actually plowed to make money, but i am a businessman so pricing and everything that is business related isnt my problem.

What i'm looking at (to replace my old chevy) is a 2000-2004 Dodge Dakota 4x4 v6 (i can look for a v8 if neccessary for my needs) and 1 or 2 Jeep wranglers. they would be used to plow 50 (or more) drives during each storm and the small residential roads within the sub division. the average snowfall here is 33 in. per winter, so we arent talking about TOO much snow at any one storm. My only concern is, will these vehicles handle what I am about to throw at them? 50 drives and a few residential roads per storm? on an average snowfall of 2-3 inches per storm. 
If yes, will it matter, TJ or YJ for the wrangler?


thanks for the help

zach


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

The Dakota can for sure handle it I used my 99 to plow a few 1.5-2 foot storms with it, a big plus on the Dakota is you can get them with an optional full time 4wd system.

For doing driveways though I would go with one of the Wranglers, I would go with a 4.0 YJ for the leaf sprung front axle. Also if you have a break down you can find Jeep parts pretty much anywhere. You'd have a pretty mean plowing machine with say like a 7 or 7.5 foot Snoway.


----------



## zBonneville (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks festerw.....so are u telling me they both can handle both driveways and the residential roads, or jeep only for drives and dakota only for resi. roads?


zach


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

For the amount of snow your talking, both could probably handle the roads, the Dakota would probably be a little more stable. Both will handle the driveways, but the Jeep would be easier to manuver.


----------



## zBonneville (Jul 13, 2005)

thanks its a huge help


----------



## dubeb31 (Feb 14, 2005)

if i were going to do driveways i'd choose the YJ because of the leafspring suspension...easy to beef up and make more solid and the jeeps have a great turning radius, will save you time just banging around doing driveways...one thing about jeeps are that the tend to be money pits...i think the popular jeep phrase is "empty every pocket"


----------



## Donny O. (Feb 11, 2005)

dubeb31 said:


> i think the popular jeep phrase is "empty every pocket"


that is Just Empty Every Pocket...JEEP. but I think that is talking about moding them not fixing them cuz they break all the time. jeeps are fairly dependable and the 4.0 will run forever, but as every vehicle it has it's 'normal' problem areas.


----------



## ct chap (Jul 26, 2003)

I plow neighborhood driveways with a 97 TJ, 4.0, 31x10.5 BFG tires, 6.5 foot meyers. Mopar air shocks up front supports the weight just fine. I have the rear seat out and put 140 lbs of ballast (2 sand bags) over the rear wheels. It's great for driveways. I plow in low range and take my time. The only casualty has been a cracked exhaust manifold but the 4.0 is prone to that. I replaced it with a banks header, cleaned the intakes while I was in there and have noticably more power. I did plow a 3" snow fall on a 1 mile road with two hills without any problem. The plow is not set up for roadways so it was slow going. I wouldn't recommend it for roadways. Great for driveways though.


----------

